# Manchester Forum Meet - 16th July 2016



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2016)

Date: Saturday, 16th July 2016 from 11:30


Venue: The Waterhouse







67-71 Princess Street
Manchester
Greater Manchester
M2 4EG

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-waterhouse

Please let me know if you plan to attend!

Attending:
Northerner
@Rosiecarmel
@MargB
@PhoebeC
@Hazel
@Dizzydi
@ypauly'snurse
@ypauly
@zuludog
@Bloden


----------



## eggyg (Jun 14, 2016)

Can't get a swap that weekend Alan. Holiday time, very selfish, so got staff off. Only 5 of us all part time so its a no go. When's next northern one?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Can't get a swap that weekend Alan. Holiday time, very selfish, so got staff off. Only 5 of us all part time so its a no go. When's next northern one?


Aw, that's a shame  Next Northern one is not until Leeds, November 19th. Birmingham is September 10th


----------



## eggyg (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh I've never been to Leeds, might bring Mr Eggy and make a weekend of it!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 18, 2016)

I'll be there!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'll be there!!


Yayyy!!!!  Looking forward to meeting you Rosie!


----------



## Bloden (Jun 18, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'll be there!!


Cool!!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 18, 2016)

Looking forward to meeting everyone!!


----------



## zuludog (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, I will be coming to the Manchester meet


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2016)

zuludog said:


> Yes, I will be coming to the Manchester meet


Excellent!  It will be great to see you again


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Cool!!


Will you be coming as well @Bloden ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm hoping to come to this but won't know for definite until much nearer the time.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I'm hoping to come to this but won't know for definite until much nearer the time.


Hope you can make it Matt!


----------



## Bloden (Jun 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Will you be coming as well @Bloden ?


Yep, I'm coming!  I'm just waiting for my BFF to decide if she's coming too and we'll make a little jolly of it, go to the Lowry museum, etc. What else is there to do in Manchester, those that know it well, especially art-wise?


----------



## Bloden (Jun 23, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I'm hoping to come to this but won't know for definite until much nearer the time.


Hope you can make it too!


----------



## Bloden (Jun 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Excellent!  It will be great to see you again


Zuludog, it'll be great to meet you!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Yep, I'm coming!  I'm just waiting for my BFF to decide if she's coming too and we'll make a little jolly of it, go to the Lowry museum, etc. What else is there to do in Manchester, those that know it well, especially art-wise?


Excellent!  It's a while since I have explored Manchester properly, so I'll have to leave it to the locals to suggest the attractions


----------



## Bloden (Jun 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Excellent!  It's a while since I have explored Manchester properly, so I'll have to leave it to the locals to suggest the attractions


Boo hoo.  Due to reasons beyond my control, I can no longer make it to the Manchester meet. It'll have to be Birmingham in September - I'm determined to meet some other diabetics this year - it's on my summer bucket list, for glucose-sake!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Boo hoo.  Due to reasons beyond my control, I can no longer make it to the Manchester meet. It'll have to be Birmingham in September - I'm determined to meet some other diabetics this year - it's on my summer bucket list, for glucose-sake!


Oh that's a real shame  Hope to see you in Brum, book it now!


----------



## Bloden (Jun 27, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Oh that's a real shame  Hope to see you in Brum, book it now!


I will, I will!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 27, 2016)

I missed the Scotland Meet due to work commitments. I will definitely be attending the Manchester Meet. If you are particular nice to me then I might sing a song. If you are not nice to me then I might sing 2 songs


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I missed the Scotland Meet due to work commitments. I will definitely be attending the Manchester Meet. If you are particular nice to me then I might sing a song. If you are not nice to me then I might sing 2 songs


We'll be nice!   Excellent news, I look forward to meeting you


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 27, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I missed the Scotland Meet due to work commitments. I will definitely be attending the Manchester Meet. If you are particular nice to me then I might sing a song. If you are not nice to me then I might sing 2 songs



Looking forward to meeting you soon!! I think all my niceness and patience may have waned by then however I shall try my best for the sake of my ear drums!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 27, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Looking forward to meeting you soon!! I think all my niceness and patience may have waned by then however I shall try my best for the sake of my ear drums!!




OUCH!!!!!!! Rosie although you deliver a kick very eloquently my backside hurts from your pointy toed shoes


----------



## stacey_w (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm running through a muddy obstacle course at Heaton park that day so can't attend. Would have been nice to put faces to names on here


----------



## Northerner (Jul 9, 2016)

stacey_w said:


> I'm running through a muddy obstacle course at Heaton park that day so can't attend. Would have been nice to put faces to names on here


Honestly, the lengths some people will go to in order to avoid meeting me, I do worry sometimes!   

Hope you have fun Stacey!


----------



## stacey_w (Jul 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Honestly, the lengths some people will go to in order to avoid meeting me, I do worry sometimes!
> 
> Hope you have fun Stacey!


I'm just trying to avoid DL's singing tbh


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 9, 2016)

Alan as Stacey is not coming you get a double dose of karaoke hits 1989 wooooohooooo


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 10, 2016)

Noooooooooo


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 10, 2016)

I'll have to do Leeds later in the year, I'm going to be at the Lowry Theatre on the 16th, thought I might make it for a bit before the theatre but I'm being made to eat lunch in the Lowry Restaurant, such a trial . Haven't been to Leeds for years though and I'm looking forward to a natter and then some shopping so every cloud .  

Sing extra loud DL and I might hear it over at the quays


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I'll have to do Leeds later in the year, I'm going to be at the Lowry Theatre on the 16th, thought I might make it for a bit before the theatre but I'm being made to eat lunch in the Lowry Restaurant, such a trial . Haven't been to Leeds for years though and I'm looking forward to a natter and then some shopping so every cloud .
> 
> Sing extra loud DL and I might hear it over at the quays


Don't encourage him! 

Poor planning KookyCat, I expected better of you, but understand the trials you will have to endure instead  See you in Leeds!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 10, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I'm hoping to come to this but won't know for definite until much nearer the time.



Unfortunately I won't be able to make this.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make this.


That's a shame Matt, hope you can make one later in the year


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Don't encourage him!
> 
> Poor planning KookyCat, I expected better of you, but understand the trials you will have to endure instead  See you in Leeds!



I know, very poor planning, my friend's husband just insisted on having his Birthday, rude or what .  It's our graduation ceremonies at the moment otherwise we'd have been attending said theatre and restaurant on Thursday evening.  What date is the Leeds one?  Did I imagine it's November?  Need to write it in the diary now or I'll be in bother when I double book


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I know, very poor planning, my friend's husband just insisted on having his Birthday, rude or what .  It's our graduation ceremonies at the moment otherwise we'd have been attending said theatre and restaurant on Thursday evening.  What date is the Leeds one?  Did I imagine it's November?  Need to write it in the diary now or I'll be in bother when I double book


November 19th  Or Birmingham on September 10th


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 12, 2016)

I shall be booking my train ticket tomorrow  I will aim to get there for 12ish. Which train station am I best off going to? Victoria or picadilly?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I shall be booking my train ticket tomorrow  I will aim to get there for 12ish. Which train station am I best off going to? Victoria or picadilly?


Picadilly, I would have thought  It's about 10-15 minutes walk  Not long to go!


----------



## eggyg (Jul 12, 2016)

Have a great time everyone. I am definitely coming to Leeds, going to book day off and make a weekend of it, bringing Mr Eggy and we're planning on doing some Christmas shopping. Don't tell him though!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2016)

If anyone needs my mobile number for tomorrow, please let me know


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> If anyone needs my mobile number for tomorrow, please let me know





Can you pm me your number please. I will reply with mine as soon as I get back to my office


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 15, 2016)

Hope you all have a great time tomorrow


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 15, 2016)

I just got your PM with your number so I'm set  see you all tomorrow! Will hopefully be there around 12 unless I got lost...which is highly likely as I've only ever been to Manchester once before!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2016)

I've been a few times but it always seems to have changed every time I go so I usually get lost as well! Worth looking at Google maps to try and work out the route - it's not far from the station, about half a mile/10-15 minutes


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2016)

Just a quick note - the pub can be a bit of a warren, and gets quite busy. I will attempt to sit in the room on the right as you go in, so if anyone gets there before me, please stake your claim  I will bring the Diabetes Fairy, dressed thus, in order to differentiate her from all the 'false' Peppa Pig lookalikes that the place will probably be awash with:


----------



## AJLang (Jul 15, 2016)

Only a very very slight chance but we might be there.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Only a very very slight chance but we might be there.


Ooh! Hope you can make it!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you Alan  I'm making no promises but I will do my best


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 15, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan  I'm making no promises but I will do my best



Will be lovely to meet you if you can


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 15, 2016)

WE WANT AMANDA!!!!! WE WANT AMANDA!!!!!! WE WANT WE WANT WE WANT AMANDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you Rosiecarmel  Diabetic Liberty you have made me laugh so much


----------



## AJLang (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm really sorry but I won't be joining you today. After yesterday I think I need a day of just pottering around today.  Wishing you all a great time.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I'm really sorry but I won't be joining you today. After yesterday I think I need a day of just pottering around today.  Wishing you all a great time.


No problems Amanda, I can see you're not sleeping well! Hope you have a peaceful day


----------



## AJLang (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you Alan.  You're right about the not sleeping...but you're also awake. I hope that you're ok  Have a good day


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan.  You're right about the not sleeping...but you're also awake. I hope that you're ok  Have a good day


I'm fine thanks - VERY early train!   It's a looooong way to Manchester from here!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 16, 2016)

I was thinking of you earlier with regard to how long it would take you.  I hope that the journey is ok.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I was thinking of you earlier with regard to how long it would take you.  I hope that the journey is ok.


Thank you - so do I!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I'm really sorry but I won't be joining you today. After yesterday I think I need a day of just pottering around today.  Wishing you all a great time.




Awwwwww that's a real shame. I hope that you can both make the Leeds meet up. I am gonna try to get to that one too. I hope that you are OK and have a good day yourself today. Take care of yourself


----------



## AJLang (Jul 16, 2016)

Thankyou Diabeticliberty  Leeds will be too difficult but I have definite plans to go to the Birmingham meet. At that one Karen and Northerner have been my hairdresser!!! And there has been lots of edible glitter poured into wine glasses it would be really great if you can go to the Birmingham meet  Have a great time today


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

I have just put Birmingham in my diary. How could any mortal man thumb his nose up at glittery wine? It sounds erm............erm............erm.......very glittery


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

I've just dug out my Black Country dictionary.  I am gonna start practicing phases like 'oiright skip and bostin and Crossroads Motel and Adam Chance and Benny' 

Birmingham appears to be a most quaint city


----------



## AJLang (Jul 16, 2016)

That's great news. Glittery wine is very sparkly. I've only been to Birmingham two or three times but that's mainly been to the pubs!!! Do you see a theme here?? I think you might get in trouble with accent and describing it as "quaint"...could be interesting lol


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm in the pub now


----------



## AJLang (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm jealous  Alan did you get my text?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

I'll be 20 minutes


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 16, 2016)

My train is 15 mins late but I am on my way


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I'm jealous  Alan did you get my text?


Yes thanks - sad news


----------



## AJLang (Jul 16, 2016)

Very sad


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2016)

Moving rooms - too noisy in here!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2016)

Now in room on left as you come in


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 16, 2016)

I have arrived in Manchester finally! I shall hopefully see you soon. I am blindly putting all my trust in Google maps on my phone to get me there lol!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh goody, look what some kind pilgrim fixed to my coach while I was enjoying a most wonderful day with some of you. All that not withstanding it was fantastic to meet some of you. Thank you all for a great day


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Oh goody, look what some kind pilgrim fixed to my coach while I was enjoying a most wonderful day with some of you. All that not withstanding it was fantastic to meet some of you. Thank you all for a great day



What do you mean 'some of us'


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 16, 2016)

Was lovely meeting you all! Shame i couldn't stay longer... But I have dinner plans back in Leeds! I will try make the next meeting, in Birmingham?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 16, 2016)

Didn't think I'd be able to get to this one but managed it in the end and it was nice to meet everyone.


----------



## ypauly (Jul 16, 2016)

Great to catch up with old friends and meet a few new ones, made me feel a whole lot better after a difficult few weeks, thanks folks it was great.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey my man, great to meet you both too. I had a fantastic day and thank you both for helping to make it so. I am doing Leeds and Birmingham and it would be great to see you at either or better still both


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks you guys for making, what should have been a real shitty day, fun.
I hope I did not drag you all down.
I am blessed to call you friends.
I too have been checking out trains, might not manage B'ham (will try though) but for sure Leeds
My sincere thanks to each of you.
Love and hugs, Hazel xxx



Diabeticliberty said:


> Hey my man, great to meet you both too. I had a fantastic day and thank you both for helping to make it so. I am doing Leeds and Birmingham and it would be great to see you at either or better still both


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

Hazel my darling at no point did you drag me down. Quite the opposite actually, you lifted me up. Blessed to call us friends? You blessed us by being with us. I am deeply sorry for your loss and hope that time will help at least a little bit. I am so glad that you are coming to Leeds, I hope when we get there I might persuade you to come to Birmingham too. It was my honour to meet you today. 

Love and hugs right back at ya,
Geoff xXx


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 16, 2016)

The Birmingham one is before the Leeds one DL! 

@Hazel it was very lovely to meet you and I will be trying my best to attend both Leeds and Birmingham so I will hopefully see you again. Thinking of you x


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2016)

Woohoo booked really cheap rail fares for Birminham,  so that is a definite

so far Leeds prices funny money so a wee bit early yet
to buy tickets - but it too is a definite

woohoo - something REALLY nice to look forward to.

Thanks you guys


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

Rosie it was a pleasure to meet you too. I am glad that you are doing Birmingham and Leeds. I am sure that you were disappointed because I never got to sing today. There's always a chance of a duet on the next jolly diabetics outing? Take care of yourself. 


Stay strong,
Geoff xXx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2016)

Made it back to the Deep South! Blimey it's like the tropics down here!  

Absolutely brilliant to meet you all today, thanks to each and every one of you for coming along  I'm very encouraged to hear that there seems to be a lot of enthusiasm for future meets too!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Made it back to the Deep South! Blimey it's like the tropics down here!
> 
> Absolutely brilliant to meet you all today, thanks to each and every one of you for coming along  I'm very encouraged to hear that there seems to be a lot of enthusiasm for future meets too!




Hey Alan, thanks for organising it. I was delighted to meet all of you. The only downer for me was the pain in the ass parking attendant with his dreaded yellow bag. I'm glad you got home safe. As regards enthusiasm for future meets, I wouldn't miss them for a gold piglet


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hey Alan, thanks for organising it. I was delighted to meet all of you. The only downer for me was the pain in the ass parking attendant with his dreaded yellow bag. I'm glad you got home safe. As regards enthusiasm for future meets, I wouldn't miss them for a gold piglet


Sorry to hear about the ticket, DL  Of course, under Corbyn there would be free unlimited parking for all in State-assigned vehicles!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear about the ticket, DL  Of course, under Corbyn there would be free unlimited parking for all in State-assigned vehicles!




LOVE THIS


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 16, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear about the ticket, DL  Of course, under Corbyn there would be free unlimited parking for all in State-assigned vehicles!



I think Jezza prefers his bikes.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I think Jezza prefers his bikes.




I thought Jezzer would prefer a Moskovitch or maybe one of those big old leviathans from a communal tractor factory in the arse end of the Ukraine


----------



## zuludog (Jul 18, 2016)

My apologies for not turning up.
Sod's Law meant that I felt a bit woozy & shivery for a couple of days before the meetup. Nothing serious, and nothing I can explain, but enough to make me feel generally ill, and to spend a couple of days sitting around indoors.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2016)

zuludog said:


> My apologies for not turning up.
> Sod's Law meant that I felt a bit woozy & shivery for a couple of days before the meetup. Nothing serious, and nothing I can explain, but enough to make me feel generally ill, and to spend a couple of days sitting around indoors.


Very sorry to hear this, hope you are feeling better now  Perhaps you will be able to make it along to Birmingham or Leeds later in the year?


----------

